# Diesel Unlimited



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I took these awhile back for a review that I wrote for cigarcraig.com and I decided to share them here...I love me some Diesels!

*Diesel Unlimited d5*


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

stock93pgt said:


> very nice


Thank ya!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

I was looking at the first pic...seems like you have just a couple too many for the photo. If you'd like to dispose of those, let me know and I'll take them off your hands...

J/K. Good pics of a cigar I've yet to try...

Kevin


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smirak said:


> I was looking at the first pic...seems like you have just a couple too many for the photo. If you'd like to dispose of those, let me know and I'll take them off your hands...
> 
> J/K. Good pics of a cigar I've yet to try...
> 
> Kevin


lol! Sorry...I don't have that many anymore...as they're good!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

crburchett said:


> Impressive!


*Thanks!

BTW: It is a genuine pic that I took...but my desk was a mess and I could not get the ashtray clean enough...but oh, how wonderful Photoshop is to me!*


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

quo155 said:


> lol! Sorry...I don't have that many anymore...as they're good!


Good deal. You got a review of them? I think it's probably going to be my next purchase.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smirak said:


> Good deal. You got a review of them? I think it's probably going to be my next purchase.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


I do have a review, but not on Puff. You can read my review here: CigarCraig's Blog » Guest Review: Diesel Unlimited d.5 by Tommy Berry Jr. - Sunday October 24, 2010

Let me know what you think...if you need more info, or have any questions.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, I lost focus when I saw the corded phone with rotary dial. 

Did you say there were pics of a cigar or something? How long ago did you buy these? 1980?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> I'm sorry, I lost focus when I saw the corded phone with rotary dial.
> 
> Did you say there were pics of a cigar or something? How long ago did you buy these? 1980?


Now, that was funny!

That phone is for "decoration" but I still use it...and it works great!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tommy, What Have I told you about stealing my Cigars???? I want them back NOW!!!

Great Lookin Pics Though!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

bcannon87 said:


> Tommy, What Have I told you about stealing my Cigars???? I want them back NOW!!!
> 
> Great Lookin Pics Though!!


Hey, it isn't my fault you left them over at the house! :nono:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> I'm sorry, I lost focus when I saw the corded phone with rotary dial.
> 
> Did you say there were pics of a cigar or something? How long ago did you buy these? 1980?


HAHA didn't notice that. :wacko:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great pictures Tommy! Those are great looking sticks


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Great pictures Tommy! Those are great looking sticks


Thanks!!! 8)


----------

